# 4 meals daily at 5 months



## Orangemax (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello, I was advised to keep our spoo on 4 meals a day until he was ready to drop one of them. He's now 5 months old and as keen as ever for all his meals although he's not a glutton normally. He has 2.7lbs of raw food a day, in line with his weight and age. I've started reducing the amount he has at 11am to a fist sized portion to wean him off, but a this rate he'll still be on 3 meals a day (of almost 1lb each) once he is 6 months. Any thoughts/advice? He's in perfect condition, no spare flesh but bouncy and healthy so current regime is working for him but it seems odd o still be feeding so frequently!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Kennel Club advice is to feed 4 meals a day up to four months, then three meals a day up to 6 months, and two meals a day after that, but every dog is different so if three meals a day works for both of you for a few more months I wouldn't worry too much!


----------



## Wilbur5 (Jan 25, 2012)

I split both my dogs food portions into three meals. It works for us and they are both very healthy and have never had any tummy problems.


----------



## Orangemax (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank you both.....I'll cut his 4th meal this weekend.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

When I bought Tia home,my mini pup,she was 8 weeks old and only on 3 meals a day,and didn't really want her lunch even then. She is now 4 months old and refuses to eat lunch so is on 2 meals a day,I can't force her to eat any more. She is on high quality kibble and fresh chicken,beef or lamb so eats well and I stuff her kong with her kibble to try and get a bit more into her! Seems like I have the opposite problem! She is a good weight though and the vet is happy with her. Think you have to do what suits your puppy.


----------

